# Detective Amherst College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Detective*
Amherst College 
in Amherst, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* $24.00 USD Per Hour
*Posted:* 09/01/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Amherst College*


Amherst Campus
Amherst Staff
Regular
Full time
JR1329

Amherst has taken a leadership role among highly selective liberal arts colleges and universities in successfully diversifying the racial, socio-economic, and geographic profile of its student body. The College is similarly committed to enriching its educational experience and its culture through the diversity of its faculty, administration and staff.

*Job Description:*

Amherst College invites applications for the Detective position. The Detective is a full-time, year-round position, starting at $24.00/hour with *an expected starting of $29.00/hour for Massachusetts Certified police officers*-commensurate with experience. Given Amherst's distinction as one of the most diverse liberal arts colleges in the country, the successful candidate will demonstrate the ways in which they bring value to and will work towards supporting a broadly diverse community.

Adhering to the principles of community engagement and community-oriented problem solving, the Detective works to intentionally build community within a diverse community and enforces federal and state laws, municipal ordinances, and Amherst College rules/regulations. Investigates reports of crimes, accidents, and incidents. Provides emergency response to criminal activity, fires, medicals, fire alarms, intrusion alarms, and, on weekends, uniform patrol of the college properties and surrounding properties by cruiser, or on foot.

The Detective position is considered an essential position meaning the employee is expected to report to work even if the College is closed for weather-related or other reasons. Some overtime, weekend, and occasional shift change work are required. Due to the nature of the position, must respond to emergencies as needed.

Summary of Duties and Responsibilities

*POLICE FUNCTION* - Enforce federal, state, and municipal ordinances and college policies. Protect civil rights, provide intervention and mediation to disputants, provide intervention, protection, and assistance in domestic violence cases. Detect criminal activity and take appropriate action against violators. Identify, collect and preserve evidence. Process arrested individuals, including determining charges, fingerprinting, photographing, initiating NCIC check, searching, removing, and inventorying personal belongings, and transporting arrested persons to lock-up; monitoring all prisoners in a jail lockup, according to Massachusetts law. Apply for and serve arrest warrants; process paperwork on arrests and activity reports; serve court papers; provide court testimony. Upon request, provide assistance to the local police off-campus.

*COMMUNITY ENGAGEMENT *- Engage the diverse community on a daily basis on a non-law enforcement level: inclusive of conducting foot patrols of campus properties and engaging community members in casual conversation, work and train with the residence life student staff, campus-wide bicycles patrols, meeting with groups and departments on campus, provide formal safety lectures and classes (such as RAD). Make public presentations regarding crime prevention and personal safety to a diverse audience.

*PREVENTIVE PATROL* - Patrol buildings, grounds, and other facilities checking doors to be sure they are properly secured. Checking for utility and structural problems, reporting any problem to the appropriate department.

*MEDICAL EMERGENCIES *- Respond to all accidents or injuries occurring on College property and assess medical needs. Provide emergency first aid/CPR in life-threatening situations until relieved by emergency medical personnel. Assist ambulance personnel in any way necessary, including lifting equipment and stretchers; provide evaluation and care for intoxicated persons. Provide intervention, support, and arrange for medical assistance in mental health emergencies. Arrange transportation for the sick and injured to the appropriate medical facility.

*FIRE PREVENTION and RESPONSE *- Respond to and investigate causes of fire alarms and when cleared by AFD, reset alarms. Monitor proper evacuation for all fire alarms, conducting room-to-room searches, if necessary, and reporting the offender's name to the appropriate authority. Conduct fire drills. In the event of a fire or other potential disasters, participate in evacuation activities.

*PROVIDE SERVICES* - In the absence of Community Service Officers (CSOs) and/or Custodial staff open buildings when they are closed to permit use by authorized individuals, maintaining an awareness of anti-bias practices. In the absence of CSOs and/or Custodial monitor access to buildings and with prior notice provide access, but at times, use your own discretion as to who should be admitted, maintaining an awareness of anti-bias practices. Activate and deactivate intrusion alarm systems to allow for opening or security of a building. Crowd control at various events. Give directions and routine information to the diverse College community. Work in the Dispatch Center and perform all duties and responsibilities of a dispatcher when assigned. Provide protection for and transportation of College funds on campus and to local banks. Investigate intrusion alarms. Is an integral component in the College's Emergency Preparedness Action Plans, e.g bomb threat or other potential disasters.

Qualifications

Required:

-Ability to gain certification as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer. As defined by the Massachusetts Police Reform Act Certification requires:

Successful completion of a full basic Massachusetts recruit academy or written authorization from MPTC indicating approval of an out of state academy. OR
Ability to successfully complete a Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) certified basic Police Recruit Academy and obtain and retain Special State Police powers in accordance with MGL Chapter 22C, section 63.
Massachusetts License to Carry a Firearm
Current CPR/1st Aid/Defibrillator/Epi-Pen/Narcan
Completion of required annual in-service training, including MPTC online, MPTC firearms, defensive tactics, and legal updates
Successful medical and psychological screening
Valid Driver's License and be credentialed in accordance with college policy
Related experience in law enforcement or security
Attention to detail
Strong problem-solving and time management skills, as well as the ability to multi-task
Demonstrated interpersonal, and written, and verbal communication skills, as well as exercise diplomacy, and function efficiently under extreme conditions
Requires sensitivity to issues of confidentiality
Commitment to, experience with, and/or ability to work effectively with a broad spectrum of individuals from a variety of diverse backgrounds.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with associates, staff, public officials, civic and community groups, and the general public.
Preferred:

Bachelor's Degree in a related field
Related experience in college or university law enforcement
Previous work on bias, with an understanding of anti-bias practices.
*Amherst College requires all employees to be fully vaccinated for COVID-19 (medical and religious exemptions may apply).*

Amherst College is pleased to provide a comprehensive, highly competitive benefits package that meets the needs of staff and faculty and their families. Benefits are an important part of our overall compensation, so it is critical that you review all of the options to ensure it meets your total compensation requirements. Click here for Benefits Information .

Interested candidates are asked to submit a resume and cover letter online at Amherst College Employment Opportunities . *Please be sure to upload all requested documents prior to clicking Submit. Applications cannot be revised once submitted.* Review of applications will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled.

To find information about job group and level (JGL) follow this link.


----------

